# Blackcurrant Cider Recipes?



## damo_m (1/10/12)

Hi Guys,


I have made a fer ciders in the past and all way to dry, could hardly drink them and heavily alchoholic 

Anyone have a trusted blackcurrant cider recipe they have made? Maybe it is the yeast I have been using, most people are using the Wyeast in all ciders, I have been only using the kit yeats packs such as black rock, maybe that is my issue?

Cheers

Damo


----------



## robbo5253 (1/10/12)

I have made a few all juice ciders and then just back sweetened in the glass with apple and black currant cordial. That way you can sweeten to taste. I find it good as you can gradually add less so it doesn't get sickly sweet. 

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## troopa (1/10/12)

Aldi apple juice 2L bottles and a single 2L of apple blackcurrent to what ever volume your making up to ... i find one bottle of the apple/blackcurrent enough to start with and then play around 
last few times it has left it pretty sweet with a deep color (For me)
Cant go wrong for $22 and some yeast
want it sweeter then back sweeten in the keg or in the glass with a little more juice

edit.. Yeast is usually what ever i have lying around but i dont like the kit yeasts and even EC1118 not isnt too exciting for me


----------



## troopa (1/10/12)

Last cider i made was 12L of Aldi juice with a Kg of clover honey with about 3L of water to around 1.060 i think it dropped to 1.005 then turned the fridge down to 5deg for a couple of weeks
I think i was meaning to add another 2L of juice in during fermentation but forgot so i just back sweetend with 2L of juice to 17L 
Kegged it yesterday
I like it 
Wifey doesnt like it and recons it is the clover ... shes a huge fan of the mesmate honey in our meads but doesnt like the clover. Oh well more for me 

Im more of a suck it an see ciderer .. untill apple season then i dont stuff around with mixing things up


----------



## JaseH (1/10/12)

Did one recently with a mix of Aldi apple, apple & blackcurrent and some pear juice from Woolies. Used Lalvin D47 yeast. I added 500gm of lactose to it after fermentation(14L of cider) and also added another 2L of apple & blackcurrent juice to the keg once it was chilled. Its a bit sweet for my taste but the girls love it. I might leave the lactose out next time and see how it goes.


----------



## damo_m (1/10/12)

Frothie said:


> Did one recently with a mix of Aldi apple, apple & blackcurrent and some pear juice from Woolies. Used Lalvin D47 yeast. I added 500gm of lactose to it after fermentation(14L of cider) and also added another 2L of apple & blackcurrent juice to the keg once it was chilled. Its a bit sweet for my taste but the girls love it. I might leave the lactose out next time and see how it goes.




Cool, did you do 14l or 23l? would you recommend back sweetening like you mention with lactose? I have not done this before and used cider kit yeast which is probs why my ciders have been crap.


----------



## troopa (1/10/12)

Are you kegging or bottling?


----------



## JaseH (1/10/12)

damo_m said:


> Cool, did you do 14l or 23l? would you recommend back sweetening like you mention with lactose? I have not done this before and used cider kit yeast which is probs why my ciders have been crap.



Depends on your tastes. I didn't mind it a bit drier, but was brewing it for some females friends who I knew liked sweet ciders, so had to sweeten it up. The lactose works, its a bit hard to dissolve properly. Even though I attempted to dissolve it in boiling water first, the first couple of glasses from the keg were a bit gritty and sweet.

I did 14L as I didnt want to be stuck with 23L of cider if it sucked and no one wanted to drink it!


----------



## damo_m (2/10/12)

Troopa said:


> Are you kegging or bottling?



going to bottle.


----------



## damo_m (2/10/12)

Frothie said:


> Did one recently with a mix of Aldi apple, apple & blackcurrent and some pear juice from Woolies. Used Lalvin D47 yeast. I added 500gm of lactose to it after fermentation(14L of cider) and also added another 2L of apple & blackcurrent juice to the keg once it was chilled. Its a bit sweet for my taste but the girls love it. I might leave the lactose out next time and see how it goes.




Has anyone heard of SN9 yeast, would that be ok for this cider?


----------



## damo_m (2/10/12)

Frothie said:


> Depends on your tastes. I didn't mind it a bit drier, but was brewing it for some females friends who I knew liked sweet ciders, so had to sweeten it up. The lactose works, its a bit hard to dissolve properly. Even though I attempted to dissolve it in boiling water first, the first couple of glasses from the keg were a bit gritty and sweet.
> 
> I did 14L as I didnt want to be stuck with 23L of cider if it sucked and no one wanted to drink it!



one other question, I assume you are just using the sugar from the juice to ferment? I gather adding dex it will make it more dry and seriously alchoholic.


----------



## JaseH (3/10/12)

damo_m said:


> one other question, I assume you are just using the sugar from the juice to ferment? I gather adding dex it will make it more dry and seriously alchoholic.



Yep


----------

